# Erfahrungsbericht LG Flatron E2340T LED



## Gast20141127 (9. November 2010)

*(Vorläufiger) ERFAHRUNGSBERICHT ZUM LG Flatron E2340T *(Stand 9.11.2010, 8:30h) 

Einen endgültigen Bericht mit Bildern usw. werde ich schreiben wenn ich ein paar Games durchprobiert habe und ich das Gerät etwas länger im Betrieb hatte.
Da aber beim Defekt meines alten Bildschirms wahrscheinlich auch die Graka etwas mitbekommen hat (Bluescreen sobald der Treiber installiert wird, unter VGA-Standard Treiber von Windows aber kein Problem) wird das sicher erst nächste Woche passieren.
Mit der alten GF6600GT die ich hier noch rumliegen hatte, flasht es mich gar nicht auch nur irgendwas zu testen. Naja, Quake 4 vielleicht..
Auch HD-Videos teste ich dann erst mit der neuen Karte da die 6600er keine Hardware-Beschleunigung dafür hat und normale DVD`s ja vom VLC-Player auf die eingestellte Auflösung hochgerechnet werden, somit also kaum aussagekräftig sind.


*Hier aber schon mal meine ersten Eindrücke während des ersten Tages. Verwendet wird das DVI-Kabel. 
*Einige kurze Kommentare zur Qualität mit dem VGA-Kabel mache ich vielleicht noch.

Wer schon mal ein paar Bilder sehen will, *HIER* der Herstellerlink zur Gallerie.

*LG Flatron E2340T LED-Backlight*
aktueller Preis (9.11.2010) 
Österreich: ab 167€, Deutschland ab 160€
zur Einführung im Jänner 2010 waren es laut Geizhals ca 215€

*Technische Daten:*
Displaytechnik: LCD-TFT Aktiv-Matrix mit WHITE LED Backlight, Twisted Nematic (TN) 
Diagonale Grösse: 23 Zoll (58,4 cm), Sichtbare Bildfläche 51cm x 28,6cm
Auflösung nativ: 1920x1080 16:9 (FullHD 1080p) @ 60 Hz
Pixelabstand: 0,265 mm x 0,265 mm
Kontrastverhältnis 5.000.000:1 mit DFC (statisch 1000:1)
Responszeit 5 ms (ISO), 2ms grey-to-grey
Helligkeit (in Candela) 250
Blickwinkel 170° horizontal, 160° vertikal
Horizontaler Frequenzbereich 30-83 kHz
Vertikaler Frequenzbereich 56-75 Hz
Stromaufnahme im Betrieb: < 28 W, Stand-by: < 1 W, Aus < 0,5 W
Verstellbarkeit: 5° nach vorne, 15° nach hinten
Anschlüsse: VGA (RGB-Analog), DVI-D (mit HDCP), Buchse für Stromversorgung, Kensington-Lock; die beiden Anschlüsse können von 2 Geräten gleichzeitig genutzt werden- dazu schaltet man im OSD zwischen den beiden um.

*Lieferumfang:* VGA-Kabel, externes Netzteil, Treiber-CD, 3 Jahre Vor-Ort Garantie.
laut Hersteller und den 3 Shops die ich mir angesehen habe ist auch ein DVI-Kabel angegeben,
welches aber definitiv nicht beiliegt. Lediglich das VGA-Kabel ist wie angegeben vorhanden. Ein Handbuch gibts nur als PDF auf der Treiber-CD

Da ich dies aber gottseidank schon vorher vom "Kabel-Problem" gelesen hatte, habe ich die Schachtel gleich im Laden geöffnet und den Verkäufer darauf hingewiesen.
Nach kurzer Diskussion als er mir ein solches Kabel erst mit 50% Rabatt (immer noch 9€) verkaufen wollte, wies ich ihn darauf hin, das es auch bei LG mit angegeben wird. Einen Schreibfehler auf der DiTech-Webseite lies ich somit nicht gelten.
Die kleine Drohung, mir mein neues System nächstes Jahr bei der Konkurrenz E-tec zu kaufen zeigte dann Wirkung und es gab das Kabel dann gratis. 
Wer sich das Gerät also online kaufen will muss sich was einfallen lassen, im Laden geht sowas leichter.

*Zusammenbau und Installation.*
Der Zusammenbau ist ruckzuck erledigt. die Standfuß-Säule ist schon im Gehäuse integriert. Die Bodenplatte wird nur aufgesteckt, eine unten am Fuß angebrachte Plastikscheibe um 90 Grad gedreht, und das wars.
Die Bodenplatte ist oval, 25cm breit und 19cm tief was jeweils zur Hälfte nach hinten und vorne steht. Die gut zugänglichenAnschlüsse stehen nach hinten weg, dadurch und wegen des Fußes kann man das Gerät maximal bis knapp 10cm an die Wand stellen
Das externe Netzteil, ist mit einem runden ca 5mm grossen runden Stecker am Gehäuse anzubringen, Auch das Kaltgerätekabel zu Steckdose liegt natürlich bei. Bildschirmseitig ist das Kabel 1,2 Meter, Das Kaltgerätekabel misst 1,4 Meter.
Das die Anschlüsse auf Druck nachgeben, wie ein anderer Tester in einem Video zeigte, konnte ich bei mir nicht feststellen. Da ist alles schön fest wie es sein soll.
Eine Vorrichtung für eine VESA-Wandhalterung gibt es nicht.
Die Treiberinstallation ist in ein paar Sekunden erledigt. Man kann auswählen welchen Treiber man installieren will. Analog für VGA und digital für DVI. Ein Quickinstallationsguide ist auf CD in chinesisch und englisch.
Das Benutzerhandbuch gibts in 35 Sprachen als einzelne PDF`s auf der Treiber CD. Darunter auch ein deutsches.

*Stabilität:*
Drückt man etwas (1-2cm) am Gehäuserand, egal in welche Richtung, und lässt wieder los federt das Gerät etwa 2 Sekunden nach.
Stärkeres drücken (ich würde mal sagen mit ca 2-3kg) am Gehäuserand hebt dann die Bodenplatte an der jeweils anderen Seite an.
Ich hab ihn testweise mal auf den Couchtisch gestellt und bin mal gegen den Tisch gerempelt.
Angst das es dabei gleich umfällt braucht man definitiv nicht haben.
Es mag durchaus in diesem Preissegment stabilere Montierungen geben, es ist aber auch kein Wackeldackel.
Ich gebe mal 3,8 von 5 Punkte.

*Design:*
Wer Klavierlack mag wird an dem Teil seine Freude haben, wer nicht wird es hassen. Ich bin so der Mittendrin-Typ und denk mir, man muss es ja nicht dauernd anfassen. Den Neigungswinkel kann man auch gut verstellen wenn man die Finger an die Seite und die Daumen oben anlegt, so kommen keine Fingerabdrücke vorne dran. Leider ist der Rahmen etwas breit ausgefallen.
oben und an den Seiten sinds 2,5cm und unten 4cm. Davon sind die äussersten ca 5m leicht durchsichtig wie Rauchglas, durch das auch die dreieckige weisse Betriebsanzeige von hinten her durchscheint welche sich rechts unten befindet.Ich finded as schick. Wen das stört der kann das Licht im OSD auch ausmachen.
Am unteren Rahmenteil befinden sich rechts 6 längliche an den Seiten abgeschrägte Knöpfe.(ca 2x10mm) 5 Davon sind fürs OSD, der andere ist der Powerknopf, der darüber das Kreis/Strich Symbol hat. Witzig finde ich das die Menüknöpfe keine Beschriftung haben, so wird die schwarze Front nicht verschandelt.
Drückt man irgendeinen Knopf poppt genau darüber das OSD auf und weist durch Punkte auf die unteren Knöpfe hin. Sonst ist nur noch das LG-Logo unten mittig und oben links der "Flatron Schriftzug mit der etwas kleineren Typbezeichnung. Die Schrift ist silber.
Ideal wäre es wenn die Knöpfe an der Seite oder unten wären statt vorne drauf, so hätte man gar keine Fingerabdrücke am schwarz glänzendem Rahmen mehr.
 Ich gebe mal 4 von 5 Punkten, mich stört lediglich der breite Rahmen etwas.


----------



## Gast20141127 (9. November 2010)

*Displayqualität:*
Hurra, ein mattes Panel, ich mag diese glänzenden, spiegelnden Dinger einfach nicht.

*Auflösungen & Interpolation:*
Die native Auflösung von 1920x1080 ist ganzflächig richtig knackig scharf dargestellt. Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen.
1680x1050 interpoliert auf Vollbild werden nach einer Anhebung der Schärfeeinstellung von 5 auf 6 (max 10) auch recht gut dargestellt. Eine ganz leichte Unschärfe ist lediglich am oberen und unteren Rand auf ca 6 Millimeter feststellbar. Ich habe WinXP im klassischen alten Win98 Design eingestellt und da betrifft es unten eigentlich nur die Icons im Systray und in der Schnellstartleiste. Die Beschriftung der Taskleistenschaltflächen, also der offenen Programme ist aber durchaus scharf. oben betrifft es lediglich die Titelleistenbezeichnung eines maximierten Fensters. Der Rest des Bildes ist einwandfrei.
Im OSD-Menü lässt sich auch eine Automatik aktivieren die das Seitenverhältnis der eigestellten interpolierten Auflösungen umrechnet und so Kreise auch wieder rund sind, allerdings bekommt das Bild dadurch natürlich rechts und links schwarzen Balken. Bei 1680x1050 sind das 2,5cm. Bei kleineren Auflösungen wird es dementsprechend mehr. Es bleibt aber immer die volle Höhe genutzt.
Interessanterweise ist die Schrift dann im richtigen 16:10 aber nicht so schön scharf wie unter Vollbild. Das verstehe wer will.
1600x900 sind als Vollbild und umgerechnet sehr unscharf, wenn auch nicht unleserlich. Praxistauglich finde ich sie aber definitiv nicht.
Umgerechnet durch die Automatik ist es aber etwas besser.
Irgendeine 1440er bietet mir Windows auch mit dem neuesten nV-Treiber nicht an. Muss da dann mal über den Treiber probieren das reinzubekommen.
1280x1024, 1280x960, 1152x864, 1024x768 werden dann im Vollbild ebenso wie auch über die Automatik auf das richtige Seitenverhältnis gebracht wieder recht schön dargestellt. 
Auch waren bei fast allen Auflösungen und meinen Farb und Helligkeitseinstellungen keine Farbsäume oder Schatten um Schriften erkennbar.
Für mich in dieser Preisklasse eine wirklich sehr gute Interpolationsleistung.
Ich gebe 4,5 von 5 Punkten.

*Helligkeit & winkelabhängige Farbverfälschung:*
250 Candela sind jetzt nicht die Welt.
Da es bei uns heute schlechtes Wetter hatte kann ich jetzt zur Leuchtstärke bei Sonnenschein noch nichts sagen.
Momentan habe ich die Helligkeit auf 60% und finde es ausreichend. Hellere Displays kommen da sicher mit 40-50% aus, aber 60% ist nicht an der Leitungsgrenze womit auch der Strombedarf niedrig bleibt.
Die Verteilung ist rein optisch betrachtet recht anständig.
Lediglich ein kleines vollflächiges Gefälle von links nach rechts kann ich bei einfärbigen Vollbildern erkennen. Es ist aber nicht fleckig. Getestet habe ich rot und blau.
Schwarz wirkt bei den bei mir eingestellten 60% auch schwarz. Bei 100% hellt sich das Panel etwas auf, was am unteren Rand stärker ausgeprägt ist.

Seitlich beginnt die Farbverfälschung etwa bei 30°, ab 45° wirds dann sehr deutlich. Nach oben und unten sind es TN-typisch etwas weniger Grad.
Man kann aber durchaus in 1 Meter Abstand zu zweit nebeneinander sitzen und einen Film gucken ohne das sich grossartig was verschiebt an den Farben.
Bis ich das Gerät bei Sonnenschein testen kann gebe ich erst mal nur eine 3,7 von 5, wobei ich aber klar zu 4 tendiere.

*Farbqualität & Kontrast:*
Die Standard-Einstellung mit den üblichen 6500 Kelvin sind leicht blaustichig. Bei 9300 bekommt das ganze Bild einen türkisen Stich, 8200 wirkt violett und bei 7500 verstärkt sich der Blaustich von der 6500 Einstellung noch. Alle diese 4 Profile sind eigentlich für die Katz.
Es gibt dann noch das Profil sRGB welches ich als das einzig wirklich verwendbare empfinde. 
Anspruchsvolle User sollten sich aber über das OSD oder die Grafiktreibersteuerung eine individuell passende Einstellung suchen.
Im Gegensatz zu so manch anderen Geräten wo man ewig rumstellt ist das aber auch recht flott machbar.
Auch konnte ich bei einem weissen Vollbild oder einem leeren Programmfenster wie zB IE oder Word feststellen, dass das Bild am rechten Rand klar weiss ist zum linken Rand hin aber einen ganz leichten gelben Ton bekommt. Es ist jetzt absolut nicht störend und kein Grund um das Gerät auszutauschen, aber es ist eben feststellbar. Es kann aber auch an einer minimalen Abnahme der Helligkeitsverteilung unter weiss nach links liegen.
Möglicherweise hab ich aber auch einen Ausreisser in der Bildqualität erwischt. In anderen Reviews wurde dies nicht erwähnt.
Wenn der Shop bis zum Wochenende dieses Gerät wieder vorrätig hat werde ich mit meinem Monitor mal hinfahren und das nachprüfen.
Wer professionell mit Bildbearbeitungen oder Videoschnitt arbeiten und auf Farbechtheit angewiesen ist sollte sich das Gerät also erst im Betrieb anschauen. Eine Empfehlung für solche Anwender möchte ich momentan nicht aussprechen solange ich meinen Bildschirm nicht mit einem andern verglichen habe.
"Normale" User die aber mal ein paar Urlaubsfotos retuschieren wollen sollte das ganze aber nicht stören, zumal es bei mir auch nur bei einfarbigen Flächen wahrnehmbar war.
Der Kontrast, der sich nur beim Farbprofil sRGB nicht verändern lässt, ist gut. Alle Farbunterschiede sind klar abgegrenzt und nicht milchig.
Einmal gut eingestellt sind auch die Farben über das ganze Spektrum nicht als auffallend unnatürlich zu bezeichnen.
Dem leichten Hang zur einer etwas kalten Blaustichigkeit kann man über das OSD gut entgegenwirken. Sonst gibt es ja immer noch die Möglichkeit über den Grafiktreiber.
Lediglich den Gamma-Wert sollte man minimal zurücknehmen. Ein Farbverlauf von Schwarz nach Weiß über die ganze Breite und als Vollbild zeigt ca 1 cm breite Streifen in feinen Abstufungen. Die Homogenität des Verlaufs wirkt aber ganz gut für diese Preisklasse. Den Verlauf von oben nach unten stellt er sogar etwas besser dar, die Streifen sind dann kaum noch zu sehen.
Angaben zu Schachbrettmustern, schnellen Bildwechseln, Moire-Effekt-Anfälligkeit oder ausblutende Farben reiche ich noch nach.
Wer sich das Display im Betrieb anschauen kann ist allerdings ebenso wie beim Fernseherkauf im Vorteil, und Qualitätsschwankungen gibt es natürlich auch bei jeder Geräteserie. Es lässt sich ja zB auch nicht jede CPU des gleichen Typs gleich gut übertakten.
Auch hier gebe ich wie bei der Helligkeit vorläufig erst mal eine 3,7 von 5

*Videotauglichkeit:*
Da das Gerät wie erwähnt nativ mit FullHD arbeitet ist ein Filmgenuss ohne störende Balken möglich.
Ein Test mit meiner digitalen SAT-Karte Hauppauge WinTV nova-S (PCI-Karte) und der Laufschrift bei n-tv/N-24 ergab eine gute Lesbarkeit. Recht viel klarer/schärfer war sie auch auf meinem Röhrenmonitor unter 1280x1024 und 85Hz nicht. Als Programm kam die Original-Software und ProgDVB 4.83 zum Einsatz.
Videos von DVD und Videodateien wie Div-X, mpeg oder Youtube-Flashvideos werden in der original Auflösung gut und ohne Schlieren dargestellt. 
Unter Vollbild verliert das Bild von Videos mit schnellen Bewegungen die nicht die FullHD Auflösung haben etwas Schärfe, was unter anderem aber auch durch das hochrechnen des Bildes durch den Player bedingt ist. Von einem Verschwimmen der Details würde ich aber nicht sprechen. Mehr kann ich dann sagen wenn wieder eine Graka mit HD-Hardwarebeschleunigung im System steckt.
Ich würde aber durchaus schon mal eine vorsichtige 4 von 5 Punkten geben.

*Spieletauglichkeit:*
Wird erst getestet wenn wieder eine potente Graka im System steckt. Mit einer GF6600GT-128MB
will ich mir das nicht antun. Auf zB. Risen in 800x600, Low Detail und gefühlten 10-15 Frames kann ich gut verzichten. Ich lehne mich aber aufgrund der guten Videoleistung mal aus dem Fenster, und sage dass auch in Spielen ein recht vernünftiges Resultat zu erwarten sein dürfte. Was auch in andern Reviews bestätigt wird.


----------



## Gast20141127 (9. November 2010)

*Meine vorläufige Zusammenfassung lautet:*
Als sehr gut, wenn auch nicht exzellent empfinde ich die  Interpolationsleistung, das bringt so manch ein Bildschirm der einiges  mehr kostet nicht hin. Auch muss man sagen das es ihn ja schon etwas  länger gibt, und er am Anfang auch über 200€ lag.
Das OSD ist klar strukturiert und gut zu bedienen. Das Design empfinde  ich als durchaus schick, wenn auch nicht jeder den glänzenden Rahmen  mögen wird. Auch für Multi-Monitor-Gaming ist er durch die breiten  Rahmen nicht gut geeignet. Wen man 2 oder mehr Monitore zum Arbeiten am  PC nutzt, stört das wiederum weniger. Als sehr positiv empfinde ich,  dass das Display nicht spiegelt.
Manch einer stellt aber wieder die höhere Farbbrillanz bei  Glare-Monitoren heraus, was aber nicht heißen soll das der LG keine  kräftigen Farben aufs Panel bekommen würde.
Kritikpunkte sind die etwas abweichende Helligkeitsverteilung und  Farbstabilität über den ganzen sichtbaren Bereich, welches aber nur bei  einem einfarbigen Vollbild erkennbar ist, und möglicherweise auch bei  mir nur eine Serienstreuung ist.
Werbegrafiker oder Fotografen sollen sich aber das Gerät im Betrieb erst  anschauen, oder gegebenenfalls beim Onlinekauf auf das Rückgaberecht  bestehen.
Auch ein zusätzlicher HDMI-Eingang wäre schön gewesen. Wer zB eine PS3  anschließen will, kommt um den Kauf eines HDMI-DVI Adapters nicht herum.  Diese dürften wohl so um die 10-15€ kosten.
Wer dann zusätzlich auch seinen PC noch daran betreiben will muss zudem  noch den alten VGA-Port verwenden. Heutzutage wo kaum eine Grafikkarte  mehr einen solchen Ausgang hat kann man dann nur hoffen noch wie ich  einen DVI-VGA-Adapter rumliegen zu haben.
Warum auch nach Monaten seit es diesen Bildschirm gibt, bei LG und 3 von  mir überprüften Händlern (DiTech, Amazon, Pixmania) immer noch auf den  Webseiten angegeben wird es sei ein DVI-Kabel dabei, was aber nicht  zutrifft versteh ich definitiv nicht.
Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen mein Vorgehen beim Händler zu kopieren und  auf das Kabel zu pochen wie vom Hersteller angegeben, und sich nicht von  einer Ausrede es sei bei ihnen (also den Händlern) ein Schreibfehler  einlullen zu lassen. Zeit genug für eine Korrektur wäre gewesen, zumal  es bei Amazon sogar in der Rezension zum Gerät erwähnt wird.
Positiv zu erwähnen ist, dass für den Monitor kein Quecksilber und keine  giftigenHalogene mehr verwendet werden. Auch Stromverbrauch ist  LED-typisch sehr niedrig, ich werde mir aber von meinem Cousin, der  Elektriker ist, noch ein Wattmeter ausleihen und die Werte bei  verschiedenen Helligkeiten überprüfen.
Die Video- und Spielefans dürften zudem auch nicht enttäuscht werden. 
Ich habe ihn jetzt seit gut 12 Stunden im Dauerbetrieb und nur an der  Umgebung der Strombuchse ist er etwas handwarm, sonst merkt man so gut  wie gar nichts, auch das externe Netzteil ist maximal lauwarm. Weder der  Bildschirm noch das Netzteil, welches ich direkt hinter dem Monitor auf  dem Schreibtisch liegen habe, verursacht weder ein Brummen noch  Pfeifen. So soll es sein.
*Leistungs- und Ausstattungstechnisch ist es jetzt vielleicht kein  "Testsieger" aber bei dem Preis ein qualitativ nicht unattraktives  Allround-Display ohne gravierende Schwächen.
Möglicherweise entdecke ich noch die ein oder andere Macke, aber als Fehlkauf empfinde ich es schon mal nicht.
Gesamt gebe ich jetzt schon mal gute 4 von 5 Punkten.
* 
Zum Schluss möchte ich noch etwas erwähnen. Ich habe die Bewertungen  jetzt nicht an einem Eizo Foris gemessen, der immerhin auch das 4fache  kostet, sondern an der Leistung und Ausstattung von Geräten die für das  Budget bis ca 200€ zu bekommen sind.
Geschrieben ist es aus der Sicht eines Anwenders der nicht nur  billig-billig aber sich auch nicht in Unkosten stürzen will. Einfach nur  ein vernünftiges Gerät zu einem humanen Preis. 
Auch bin ich kein Fachredakteur mit eigenen Messgeräten und beurteile Bildqualitäten also nur subjektiv mit meinen Augen.
Zudem ist das mein erster Erfahrungsbericht, und mit der Deutschen Sprache tun uns wir Tiroler sowieso schwer. 
Ich bitte das bei Kritik an meinem Bericht zu berücksichtigen.

Bilder, Screen-Fotos und Spielebewertung folgen dann wie erwähnt in den nächsten Tagen.
Auch ein Inhaltsverzeichnis werde ich wohl noch machen und alles etwas kompakter zusammenfassen.
Erstmal habe ich aber einfach drauflosgeschrieben.

Hoffe ich habe manchem bei der Entscheidung etwas helfen können, und es gibt das eine oder andere Bewertungs-Sternchen 
Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind natürlich jederzeit Willkommen.

mfg
Gustl


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. November 2010)

Also kann man dein Fazit so bezeichnen, man bekommt recht viel Monitor für 170€. In dieser Preisklasse war es noch vor einem Jahr üblich das die Backlight LED's nur am Rand waren und in der Mitte noch eine Leuchtstoffröre war. Gut laut Hersteller Angeaben hat er 5ms Reaktionszeit, was nur Schwarz/Weißwerte betrifft b.z.w grau aber da schummeln ja alle Hersteller. Sowas merkt man aber nur wenn du bei Ego Shotern ne recht schnelle Drehung machst oder halt bei Blue Ray Filmen mit sehr schnellen Bwegungen von daher bin ich mal gespannt wie es aussieht wenn du ne neue Graka hast. Welche kaufst du dir eigentlich?? Sonst ein wirklich gutes und recht objetiver Bericht, nur die Bilder fehlen halt noch was so einen Artikel halt doch immer Aufwertet.


----------



## Gast20141127 (9. November 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Gut laut Hersteller Angeaben hat er 5ms Reaktionszeit, was nur Schwarz/Weißwerte betrifft b.z.w grau aber da schummeln ja alle Hersteller.


Grey2grey warens glaub ich 2 ms, aber wie du sagst sind Zahlen Schall und Rauch. Was ich in anderen Testberichten gelesen habe ist das Inputlag aber definitiv spieletauglich.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> ...von daher bin ich mal gespannt wie es  aussieht wenn du ne neue Graka hast. Welche kaufst du dir eigentlich??  Sonst ein wirklich gutes und recht objetiver Bericht, nur die Bilder  fehlen halt noch was so einen Artikel halt doch immer Aufwertet.



Ich schwanke noch zwischen einer GF460-1GB und einer HD6850. PhysX für Games ist für mich weniger ausschlaggebend,
aber ob meine CAD-Software CUDA oder Stream nutzt muss ich noch klären. Das wäre schon ein Entscheidungskriterium.
Bilder folgen ja wie erwähnt noch.

Ich weis ja nicht ob du dir die Links die ich HIER geposte habe auch angeschaut hast. Vor allem der 1. von Forumbase/Computerbase etwas ausführlicher und mit Bildern.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. November 2010)

Falls deine CAD Software CUDA oder änlich Dinge nutzt dann solltes du doch zur 470 greifen weil der Preis auch nicht mehr so hoch ist , ca.200€, und sie doch besonders bei CUDA, PhysX, Tesellation erheblich schneller als die 460 ist. Zu deinem Erfahrungsbericht, den finde ich wirklich sehr gut habe ich gant vergessen zu erwähnen. Ich bin nämlich momentan am überlegen mir einen zweit Monitor an zu schaffen das ich wären dich fehrensehe, über den PC, auch weiterhin meine anderen Programme angezeigt bekomme.


----------



## DeadlyTear (31. Januar 2011)

Bisher ein netter Testbericht. Bin selbst am überlegen, ob ich bei dem Monitor zugreife. mein alter 17" BenQ könnte langsam mal abgelöst werden.. 

Hab mir gerade auch mal die anderen Testberichte durchgelesen. Ich verstehe es nicht, dass sich alle immer darüber aufregen, dass dieser Monitor kein HDMI-Anschluss hat. Ich frage mich wozu. Die Qualität von DVI ist die gleiche. HDMI kann nur noch Ton übertragen, was total egal ist, da dieser Monitor eh keine Lautsprecher verbruat hat.


----------



## Iconoclast (6. Februar 2011)

Schöner, ausführlicher Bericht.

@DeadlyTear
So gesehen ist HDMI natürlich nicht so wichtig. Es kommt halt darauf an, was man noch mit dem Monitor macht. Ich habe zum Beispiel einen LG Flatron W2261VP mit HDMI Anschluss, da ich so auch meine Xbox360 in 1080p HD betreiben kann.  Per Knopfdruck schaltet man dann durch die 3 Kanäle VGA,DVI und HDMI. Wer nichts anderes, aus seinen Rechner betreiben will, bei dem ist es, wie du schon sagtest, egal ob mit oder ohne HDMI.


----------



## DeadlyTear (6. Februar 2011)

So, mal ein kleines Update von mir.

Ich habe den Monitor nun seit letzten Monatg bei mir stehen und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit. 
Die Qualität von Farben etc ist ja immer eine eigene Meinung. Ich finde das Biold super, vor allem im Verhältnis zum Preis. 
Hab nun auch schon BluRays auf dem Moni geschaut und kann mich nicht beklagen..


----------

